# S.rhombeus



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

90 gallon tank.
Serrasalmus rhombeus. About 10'' TL.
Filtration: AC110, fluval 404

I got this fish 3 years ago from an old member on this board. It must have grown at leat 3.5'' since. He shows a lot of purple reflections on his scales. This fish is simply INSANE !! He constantly follows me around, always trys the bite my hand through the window and eats like a champ !! He's priceless to my eyes !! No doubt, the favorite fish i've ever had !!!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Amazing rhom!! If ever you were to part with this fish let me know


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

what kind of rhom is it? he looks a bit like my xingu rhom.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Clean and simple-
Love this look man....Good job on the healthy P


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks guys !!!

He's really worth all the time i put on his tank !!



TheCableGuy said:


> what kind of rhom is it? he looks a bit like my xingu rhom.


I don't have a clue... but would love to know !


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

good looking rhom


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i envy all your P's lol


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

T-wag said:


> i envy all your P's lol


hahaha !!!

thanks man !!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Moon, you are having quite a collection of piranhas in your arsenal!...Another beautiful monster rhom there!...He rocks like a SANTANA concert!!!...


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice looking Rhom.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That rhom looks like one mean sob! You got a beauty there.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice Rhom man he looks awsome


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

how old do you think it is? very nice


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That really is a great looking fish.
Ya can even see his personality in the pics.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

LOVING the blood red eyes!!!! Water looks pristine as well!!!!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> LOVING the blood red eyes!!!! *Water looks pristine as well*!!!!


..it is !!


----------

